# Can you freeze brick cheese?



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

If so, is it still of the same texture when it thaws, or cooking only?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I freeze cheese all the time; many kinds. The best way to get it sliceable after freezing is to thaw it in the fridge. You still might get some breaking at the curd line, but it works pretty darn well. 

Texture is fine; it grates well too.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I do it all the time. Just a little crumbly when grating, I found. But still, when it's on sale, go for it!


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I have frozen cheese, but have found that it is more crumbly than unfrozen cheese. Still good for cooking, etc with no flavor difference, just harder to slice a thin slice from it. Frozen cheese is better than no cheese, though!


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I use it only for cooking, so crumbly is a perk! It's on sale this week, I get to stock-up now!!!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I stock up when the bulk stores have 5lb bricks of cheese on sale. We don't have a refrigerator, so a lot of my more perishable dairy items live in the freezer. The softer cheeses get more crumbly than the harder cheeses in my experience, monterey jack gets almost as crumbly as feta but it's hardly noticeable with aged cheddar. There are some minor textural differences, it is harder to slice and melts a little oddly... it's difficult to explain, but sauces I make with frozen cheese can feel a little grainy or lumpy, and grilled cheese sandwiches are more solid and less gooey. It's still great though... it's hard to go wrong with cheese!

Now, if you get pre-sliced american or other sliced deli cheeses, I'll warn you that they will never peel apart properly again after you freeze them. Slices with the paper between them work a lot better if you're going to freeze them.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some cheese is better after freezing, I like it drier, more crumbly for eating a chunk....James


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

It freezes great if you shred it first. I stocked up on brick cheese last year and shredded it before freezing.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Plath - did you freeze your grated cheese on flat trays first? I had a quart bag of frozen colby turn into a solid mass in my freezer which completely defeated shredding it first... but was wondering if I flat froze it on a cookie sheet (like for berries) first before transferring it to a bag or bowl if that would alleviate the problem.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

No I didn't, but I did toss the shreds with a little cornstarch after shredding and they defrosted ok for me. A little sticky, but they definitely weren't a solid mass. I bet freezing it flat would work great though!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm, I'll have to try dusting it and flat freezing, see if can keep it from clumping up so bad.


----------

